# Paint Creek water level?



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knew the water level at Paint Creek or if anyone knew the water outlet plans?

Thanks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

WalleyeJones said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew the water level at Paint Creek or if anyone knew the water outlet plans?
> 
> Thanks


You may want to check with the Southwest Report area for the answer...


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Paint Creek is currently about 6' below summer pool and 5' above winter pool, pretty low. You can use this website to check the levels: 
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/scins.htm.


----------

